# the whole world is so wired.....



## lynnie (Mar 4, 2014)

What the Internet looks like: The undersea cables wiring the ends of the Earth - CNN.com

This amazes me, clicking through the pictures. I pray that in every place with internet, somehow people come across the gospel. There are still remote unreached regions of course, but so many people have access to preaching and teaching and online bibles. I don't know how national firewalls work exactly, but we can pray for the gospel to go forth all over the world.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just a short matter of time till the cables are gone and everything will use wireless.


----------

